# side effects from increased effexor xr dosage



## zelda123 (Oct 16, 2010)

Long story short, my effexor dosage got increased from 75mg to 150mg. i have been taking it at this dose for the past 5 days, and this morning i woke up and i felt like i was having a hangover. 
i felt really tired and had dark eye circles under my eyes since increasing my dose
I also felt emotionally numb and unmotivated, and ive been having bad stomach gas and constipation
when i was on 75 mg , my mood was constantly up. 
Is this an initial side effect that will go away.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Zelda, I have also found that upping Effexor-XR dose from 75mg to 150mg has made me unmotivated to a certain extent, where I remember, when I was taking 75mg I was less tired and more motivated. Also I have had bad dark cirlces under my eyes for years and since you said you had that since increasing your dose, I was thinking maybe its made mine worse. But on 75mg I also wasn't coping mentally, hence I decided to ask my doctor if I should up my dose.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe 75MG was a good dose for you Zelda? 
When i upped my dose i had the initial standard side effects like loss of appetite and stomach upset but the hangover feeling, increased tiredness, stomach gas and dark circles i did not find since i have had circles under my eyes for years lol, nothing seemed to work for them but it sounds like its either not working for u at that dosage or if the side effects are handleable to give it a few weeks as it took a month before i felt really good and i was upped to 300MG although each dosage increase did not give me side effects they were only at the beginning. i am sorry i could not be more helpful 
are there any positive side effects u have both noticed? do u feel happier generally now or did u feel better before taking them? that can be a good indicator and have u tried other types of SNRI medication?


----------



## QuietBoy99 (Sep 7, 2010)

These anti-depressants are good for some people, however not really for me. I too was on several medications and it worked for a while until it just wasn't doing anything for me anymore. I also felt numb, unemotional almost like a zombie. The side effects were enough to keep me away.


----------



## Liana (Jan 31, 2011)

I felt awful because I took my Effexor at night, and my feet twitched all night. I would wake up exhausted, feeling like I had run a marathon. I switched to taking it in the morning, and it's SO much better. I have more energy during the day, and I sleep soundly.


----------

